# Federal level firearm storage bill



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This info was in the same email as the BoA info. A federal level bill requiring secure storage of firearms is being considered in congress. This is an expansion of an act known as Ethan's Law in Connecticut. 









A CT gun safety measure, Ethan's Law, is before Congress


A federal version of Ethan’s Law, a bipartisan gun-storage safety measure that easily passed in Connecticut two years ago, could offer an early test of how gun legislation might fare in the new Congress.




ctmirror.org





While I feel great sympathy for the parents, children need to be taught not to play with items that are dangerous if misused.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. I am sure there were accidents during the pioneer days, but parents educated their children about firearms, and children learned to hunt at a young age.

It appears that the farther we move from farm life, the more we must be regulated.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Common courtesy has gone out the window too. My mom would have beat the living poop out of us if we snooped or allowed friends to snoop in her bedroom.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’ve been asked before, usually by non gun owners, if I fear my kids getting into the firearms.
Not really. I teach them to respect guns, take them shooting, teach them range etiquette. I figured it satisfies their curiosity too. My boys all started shooting since around age 5. So it’s no big deal to them. 
I do stow them as my wife has baby sitting kids around.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

486 people total died as a result of all firearms accidents in the USA I would venture many of those were actually quite negligent and caused by people over the age of 18.

the largest age group making up about 1/4 is 15-24 at 117 age 0-14 was 62 so don't yeah don't dare believe that this has anything to do at all with "saving the children" the children are not really in need of saving. more kids 0-14 die of accidental suffocation literally a plastic bag is more dangerous to a kid than a gun 1216 kids 0-14 died of accidental hanging or asphyxiation.

19.6 to 1 hanging and asphyxiation to accidental discharge 

more people die of everything else that they keep track of at the CDC

judicial intervention was the next lowest at 616 for the year 2017

that 486 was for all age groups , with 62 less than the age of 15

accidental drownings 0-14 is 702 and total 3709

if your 15 you should have had some firearms training or your parents are negligent. by 15 you should be mature enough to own your own shot gun or rifle and hunt on your own. yeah I know there are city kids , no excuse in failure to train.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> 486 people total died as a result of all firearms accidents in the USA I would venture many of those were actually quite negligent and caused by people over the age of 18.
> 
> the largest age group making up about 1/4 is 15-24 at 117 age 0-14 was 62 so don't yeah don't dare believe that this has anything to do at all with "saving the children" the children are not really in need of saving. more kids 0-14 die of accidental suffocation literally a plastic bag is more dangerous to a kid than a gun 1216 kids 0-14 died of accidental hanging or asphyxiation.
> 
> ...


Why do you troublemakers always try to confuse the issue by coming up with facts? Just shut up and go along with the program. How are we ever going to gain complete control if we allow the public the ability to fight back?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What party repeats the mantras "it's for the children" or "I'm doing this for your own good" ad nauseam?


----------



## mommabearof4 (Feb 13, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> This info was in the same email as the BoA info. A federal level bill requiring secure storage of firearms is being considered in congress. This is an expansion of an act known as Ethan's Law in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a dead Bill, expired with Congress, went no where as best as I can tell, Following


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> Common courtesy has gone out the window too. My mom would have beat the living poop out of us if we snooped or allowed friends to snoop in her bedroom.


I educated my kids to the point of brow beating lectures over gun safety. No one that comes into our home is to ever touch or go near a firearm. Our youngest son was about 13 at the time and had a group of his buddies over. They went back into a utility room where I have a safe and an area set aside for gun work. I had several rifles out. They saw the guns and I heard them chattering and clowning. I handled that situation in seconds, but the sermon lasted much longer.
Those kids never dared speak to me again except when using "Yes sir", "No Sir" and "Thank you goodby sir."
My son knew better and I think the embarrassment in front of his friends was as great a teacher as anything I had ever told him.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

67drake said:


> I’ve been asked before, usually by non gun owners, if I fear my kids getting into the firearms.
> Not really. I teach them to respect guns, take them shooting, teach them range etiquette. I figured it satisfies their curiosity too. My boys all started shooting since around age 5. So it’s no big deal to them.
> I do stow them as my wife has baby sitting kids around.


We just don't let any children into our house. Problem solved.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Just another bill that won't get any traction and won't go anywhere.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

oldasrocks said:


> We just don't let any children into our house. Problem solved.


Well, my 9 and 13 aren’t out on their own yet.


----------



## NEAlabama (Sep 30, 2014)

When we were kids there was a wooden gun rack on every living room wall in town, with the bullets in the little drawer attached to the bottom, and a gun rack in the back of every pickup! Yet, I don’t ever remember even thinking about touching them! We were taught to use guns safely and respect them. Just another symptom of the “safe space” culture.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

The following list of 10 common causes of death for children will give you the information necessary to help prevent your own youngsters from becoming a statistic.

*1. Car accidents*. Car crashes are a leading children's death cause, yet most kids can survive the impact of a crash if they're properly secured in the right child safety seat. That's why it's of the utmost importance to familiarize yourself with child auto safety laws and follow them to the letter. Never put your child into a booster seat early or face a newborn baby carrier forward before he's big enough. The good news is that when your child is in the correct size car seat and it's properly installed in your car, if you do have an accident, he'll be well protected.

*2. Drownings.* A pool may provide countless hours of family entertainment, but it also means that you need to be vigilant about taking proper safety steps. It's essential to fence in your pool to keep curious little ones away unless you or another adult is with them. You can also use special safety monitors that can alert you if anyone goes near the water without your knowledge. These can be life saving steps. Just keep in mind that while swimming pools are the site of most drownings, ocean, lakes, rivers and ponds can also poses serious dangers, too. The best way to keep everyone safe is to supervise youngsters near water at all times. Always err on the side of being overcautious so you won't have to live with any regrets later.

*3. Fires.* You know the saying, "Where there's smoke, there's fire." Well, both of these factors can be fatal to your child. Many deaths that occur in a house fire could be avoided with proper use of fire alarms. Although most households have these important safety tools installed, many do not function properly and therefore aren't effective when a fire actually starts. Also keep in mind that alcohol is often involved in fatal house fires. In many cases, adults have been drinking heavily and either start a fire with their carelessness or else they just don't react fast enough when the situation occurs.

*4. Running in front of a car.* Ever since your child could walk, you've probably told him not to run out in the road in front of a moving car. But would he remember this if his ball rolls into traffic? Many children dart out and are killed, making it crucial to do whatever you can to get your words to stick. Furthermore, children can even be run over in your own driveway; so you'll need to take every precaution you can to prevent this danger as well.

*5. Bicycle accidents.* Learning to ride a bike may come naturally for some kids, but bicycle-related deaths occur all too often. Most of these deaths could be avoided by insisting that your child wear a proper-fitting helmet whenever he goes for a bike ride. Take the time to teach your child bike safety laws and also make the helmet mandatory gear.

*6. Poisoning.* Do you have safety latches on your cabinets and keep all of your chemicals and medications out of reach of your little ones? Since poisoning is a major children's cause of death, these simple preventative steps can be truly essential. Also make sure to use child safety tops on your prescriptions and remind your little one not to put anything in his mouth, no matter how tempting it looks.

*7. Falls.* Windows and toddlers can be a dangerous combination, particularly if your home or apartment has multiple levels. Every year, kids fall out of windows and are killed. Putting child safety locks on your windows or using protective bars can easily help to avoid another such tragedy.

*8. Suicides.* You may be surprised to know that suicides are a leading cause of death among teenagers. If you're the parent of a teen, this means it's important to be on the lookout for any signs that he's troubled, stressed or depressed. You can also keep the channels of communication open so he will feel free to confide in you about any problems that exist. If you do feel concerned, always seek help from a professional.

*9. Sudden Infant Death Syndrome.* If you're familiar with Sudden Infant Death Syndrome, or SIDS, you know that there's no known explanation for this sudden death that can happen to an infant or newborn. Nonetheless, there are some simple, but important, things you can do to reduce the risks. The American Academy of Pediatrics and the U.S. Centers for Disease Control recommend putting infants on their backs to sleep. You should also make sure to remove all bedding and toys from the crib, since these can pose suffocation hazards. These simple steps can make a big difference.

*10. Birth defects.* Even before your child is born, you can already start ensuring you're giving him the healthiest start. For instance, once you find out you're pregnant, make sure you get proper prenatal care and eat a balanced diet in order to minimize the risk for birth defects and other challenges that may be life threatening if they aren't addressed right away. A little prevention can have some big protective effective.

Common Causes of Death for Children (qualityhealth.com)

Where are all of the accidental firearm deaths?

Are all parents who loose a child to the above causes held up to public contempt and scorn like firearm owners are?

Are they investigated for murder?

Are opportunistic bureaucrats calling for regulating into extinction automobiles, swimming pools, matches, bicycles and above ground-level windows? Mandating ten foot chain-link fences around all properties where children are present. Mandatory 24 hour surveillance of all children under two years to stop SIDS and mandatory genetic testing and involuntary sterilization of those who carry undesirable recessive genetics? 

No.... They just want to deny the citizens of the US their constitutional 2nd amendment rights.

What flavor Kool-Aid do you prefer?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

67drake said:


> Well, my 9 and 13 aren’t out on their own yet.


At tjat age they should be gun smart. I was given my first gun at 6.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is my home, my rules and my responsibilities. I'm not storing anything if I choose not to.
No nanny nor hall monitor will pass thru my gate.
I'm not running a dash with a burglar to my gun safe at 2 in the morning.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

oldasrocks said:


> At tjat age they should be gun smart. I was given my first gun at 6.


I guess I’m still confused? Did you read my 1st post? My 9 and 13 yo DO have their own guns btw.
Toddlers obviously can’t have access to loaded guns, which is whey I keep them out of their reach. My wife’s babysitting is part of our income


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

oldasrocks said:


> We just don't let any children into our house. Problem solved.


"I love children...well done with a little salt & pepper." --WC Fields


Fishindude said:


> Just another bill that won't get any traction and won't go anywhere.


Kabuki Theater so the Libs can posture and show their constituents that they care.



Tom Horn said:


> The following list of 10 common causes of death for children will give you the information necessary to help prevent your own youngsters from becoming a statistic.
> 
> *1. Car accidents*. Car crashes are a leading children's death cause, yet most kids can survive the impact of a crash if they're properly secured in the right child safety seat. That's why it's of the utmost importance to familiarize yourself with child auto safety laws and follow them to the letter. Never put your child into a booster seat early or face a newborn baby carrier forward before he's big enough. The good news is that when your child is in the correct size car seat and it's properly installed in your car, if you do have an accident, he'll be well protected.
> 
> ...


As I've pointed out previously-- The CDC lists 9000 deaths per yr due to "Toilet-related Accidents." We don't see any Libs calling for Locks on the Water Closet....Let's keep things in perspective.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Posturing and writing up bills one knows will never pass is making someone sit in the living room and smell dinner that you have no intentions of serving them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mommabearof4 said:


> This is a dead Bill, expired with Congress, went no where as best as I can tell, Following


Did you read the article? It is being brought back up because they believe it has a chance of passing with a Democrat controlled congress.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Posturing and writing up bills one knows will never pass is making someone sit in the living room and smell dinner that you have no intentions of serving them.


It passed in CT, the sponsors think it will pass with the current leadership group.


----------

